# ****tesco garage special****



## alxg

Hi all,

Went in to my local Tesco petrol station today, and always keep my eyes open for bargains in the car products bit (usually very limited) but today I saw they had the Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels (IX type "bleeding" cleaner) for £1.75 each, when they are normally about £8. Picked up 3 for the bargain as it's good stuff and for that price a no brainer. :thumb::thumb:

Check yours out folks.......


----------



## Moggytom

Just got 2 for 1.73 each  might get more


----------



## Tips

Moggytom said:


> Just got 2 for 1.73 each  might get more


Tom, I hope you are on you way to the Post office today. :thumb:

If so, PM me the tracking number please.


----------



## Ratchet

alxg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Went in to my local Tesco petrol station today, and always keep my eyes open for bargains in the car products bit (usually very limited) but today I saw they had the Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels (IX type "bleeding" cleaner) for £1.75 each, when they are normally about £8. Picked up 3 for the bargain as it's good stuff and for that price a no brainer. :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Check yours out folks.......


U gotta pic so I know what I'm looking for?


----------



## craigeh123

It was 5 quid in my one 2 weeks ago which was still better than the 10 quid halfrauds wanted , ill pop in there tommorow just incase as ill buy more at that price


----------



## Junior Bear

Does it bleed like iron x for the same reasons?


----------



## xJay1337

Gonna look tomorrow


----------



## ottostein

picked up 4 this evening. Just a heads up, in my normal tesco's it was £5 then in my tesco extra fuel station it was 1.73

Weird but at that price its a bargain. Ebay there up for £7.


----------



## Junior Bear

I might pop out now you know. I'm intrigued lol


----------



## Msport-Addict

Just went and picked up 4 bottles. £1.73 each. Bargain :thumb:


----------



## ConorF

If tesco was closer..


----------



## Jaywoo

Not on offer in my local. Still £5


----------



## Vossman

Been in this morning- still a fiver too


----------



## Msport-Addict

Did you go to the shop attached to the petrol station? That's where they appear to be for sale at £1.73 when i went this morning as opposed to inside the main store.


----------



## Vossman

Hi, yeah its a big Esso station with a Tesco Express bolted on, might just be an area thing, I will pop in again in a few days.


----------



## Msport-Addict

I went to a Tesco Extra with a Tesco petrol station on site. Maybe just the Tesco Extras??


----------



## JakeVW

Ratchet said:


> U gotta pic so I know what I'm looking for?


----------



## Peanuthead

going to stop at my local Tesco later to check this out


----------



## B17BLG

Im going after work!!


----------



## Msport-Addict

Now I've bought 4 bottles, does anybody know if it's actually any good?? :lol:


----------



## Tsubodai

Msport-Addict said:


> Now I've bought 4 bottles, does anybody know if it's actually any good?? :lol:


Send me one and I'll tell you:thumb:


----------



## ottostein

with a wheel brush pretty much spot on for sub £2


----------



## Msport-Addict

Tsubodai said:


> Send me one and I'll tell you:thumb:


Cover the postage and I'll send you one if they're not offer in your area!


----------



## Tsubodai

I was only joking tbh. Nearest Tesco is around 10 miles away so I've no idea if they're on offer there.
I'm ok at the moment as I just got a litre of Wolf's Decon Gel, but thanks for the offer:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Msport-Addict said:


> Now I've bought 4 bottles, does anybody know if it's actually any good?? :lol:


*Here you Go Buddy My review a while back...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225510​*
*Oh and Here an Iron-X comparison.

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=227529​*


----------



## Avanti

Msport-Addict said:


> Now I've bought 4 bottles, does anybody know if it's actually any good?? :lol:


I tried it here , and at the price you guys are getting it for, it is a definate steal, I got 6 bottles when the offer was £3.50.


----------



## Msport-Addict

Tsubodai said:


> I was only joking tbh. Nearest Tesco is around 10 miles away so I've no idea if they're on offer there.
> I'm ok at the moment as I just got a litre of Wolf's Decon Gel, but thanks for the offer:thumb:


I use AS smart wheels or bilberry but when I saw that this was so cheap in comparison to its normal price I thought it was worth a try!


----------



## Msport-Addict

james_death said:


> *Here you Go Buddy My review a while back...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225510​*
> *Oh and Here an Iron-X comparison.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=227529​*


Thanks for that. Like you said in your review a PW might remove all of the dirt with the first rinse but I always tend to agitate wheel cleaner with a brush anyway :thumb: And I agree about the smell! Leaves a lot to be desired!!


----------



## mr.t

lol isnt wonder wheels meant to be the deadly wheel cleaner that will eventualy ruin your wheels?


----------



## Junior Bear

It's just a strong acid cleaner, if rinsed thoroughly then washed with normal shampoo after it should be fine 


Once a year kind of product IMO, if your wheels get bad enough


----------



## Avanti

mr.t said:


> lol isnt wonder wheels meant to be the deadly wheel cleaner that will eventualy ruin your wheels?


Which one? They do several varieties, WW the acidic one which you are probably reffering to, Wonder Wheels U (alkaline), which is non acidic, and Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels ~ph7, which is what the thread is reffering to, and demo'd on the forum to good effect.
You can get similar products for 6 times the price, but are they 6 times more effective? That is what somebody needs to prove, in the meantime, I'm sticking with it


----------



## B17BLG

Guys the hot wheels is non acidic


----------



## Avanti

B17BLG said:


> Guys the hot wheels is non acidic


Not only is it non acidic, it's not too alkaline either as section 9 shows.

And for the doubters, you are not buying a £1.75 product, you are buying a £10 product for £1.75, both Tesco and Tetrosyl can 'afford' to loss lead on this line for now.


----------



## B17BLG

Avanti said:


> Not only is it non acidic, it's not too alkaline either as section 9 shows.
> 
> And for the doubters, you are not buying a £1.75 product, you are buying a £10 product for £1.75, both Tesco and Tetrosyl can 'afford' to loss lead on this line for now.


Iv bought 6 bottles last night

going back for more today!!


----------



## Msport-Addict

As per the above comments, the hot wheels which Tesco is currently selling for £1.73 is non acidic. I've heard horror stories about the old school acidic wonder wheels products but from the look of it this one appears to be ok. I'll be interested to see if it leaves the same crisp finish that mtg smart wheels does!


----------



## kolarn

went in tonight, still £5 in my tescos fuel station, i was under the impression they had a national pricing policy, maybe they havent got round to marking it down yet locally.


----------



## ottostein

kolarn said:


> went in tonight, still £5 in my tescos fuel station, i was under the impression they had a national pricing policy, maybe they havent got round to marking it down yet locally.


Not nationally for the garage i believe. As i said before tesco extra had it in for 1.73 but the normal tesco was 5 pooonds


----------



## Avanti

kolarn said:


> went in tonight, still £5 in my tescos fuel station, i was under the impression they had a national pricing policy, maybe they havent got round to marking it down yet locally.


No national pricing policy as far as I know, I have two asda stores within 3miles and I'm sure some items are priced differently, same with the Tesco too, and how would they run store special offers, if all the stores had to have a set price.


----------



## scratcher

Avanti said:


> Which one?
> You can get similar products for 6 times the price, but are they 6 times more effective? That is what somebody needs to prove, in the meantime, I'm sticking with it


I wish i saw this thread earlier  I cleaned my winter wheels up ready to fit and used the acidic Wonder Wheels, WW-Hot Wheels and another much loved brand's wheel cleaner.

The WW broke down the grime much quicker than the other two. WW-Hot Wheels cleaned as well in a little more time and left less for the fallout remover to deal with (a second use could have removed almost all of the remaining embedded brake dust).
The third wheel cleaner did a great job as always, just acid free :thumb:

Conclusion... All 3 cleaned the wheels very well. 
The one being discussed removed some fallout too so would save time/other products. But all 3 wouldn't be suitable on all wheel finishes.

Also, just for fun


----------



## SJW_OCD

Got the last few bottles in Tesco Warrington last night. Used it straight away at the local jet wash and was very pleased. Wheels hadn't been cleaned in about 4 weeks and about 400 miles a week, were very dirty. It did an excellent job of cleaning them up with just a little agitation from a wheel brush. Definitely getting a few more this weekend. Thanks to the OP for the heads up


----------



## lobotomy

Awesome... I'll pop in on the way home and see. These offers don't usually seem to come to my local tescos though  But if it's national then maybe!


----------



## rbj*rbj

Popped into my Tesco Extra last night and no such luck :-(

Also tried the attached petrol station...


----------



## B17BLG

Can it be diluted?

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## ImDesigner

I might have to look out for this. Everyone loves a bargain!


----------



## Rayner

My local one are selling for a 5er


----------



## rbj*rbj

Just popped into a Tesco Extra petrol station off J13 of M42 (Ashby) and they had it for £1.73. I bought all 7 bottles on the shelf! 

Saying that i did go to Shirley Tesco Extra petrol station the other day but they dont stock it on their shelves!


----------



## Liamalone

Picked up a bottle of this for £1.73, onlt one left on shelf tho


----------



## Jaywoo

Picked up 2 bottle left on the shelf at Ashby Tesco's.


----------



## sfstu

got the last 2 bottles on the shelf at sunbury cross...:thumb:

cheers to OP for the heads up...


----------



## lobotomy

Was this stickered at £1.73 - Popped into my local tesco garage and it was still marked at £7.00   double sad face!


----------



## Nally

Think ill try the extra garage by mine ill report back


----------



## chippy1970

sfstu said:


> got the last 2 bottles on the shelf at sunbury cross...:thumb:
> 
> cheers to OP for the heads up...


That's my local one


----------



## Nally

None in huyton or Prescott


----------



## alxg

rbj*rbj said:


> Just popped into a Tesco Extra petrol station off J13 of M42 (Ashby) and they had it for £1.73. I bought all 7 bottles on the shelf!
> 
> Saying that i did go to Shirley Tesco Extra petrol station the other day but they dont stock it on their shelves!





Jaywoo said:


> Picked up 2 bottle left on the shelf at Ashby Tesco's.


That's my local one too!


----------



## Moggytom

My local just got more in so got 3 more bottles 5 quid haha


----------



## rbj*rbj

Moggytom said:


> My local just got more in so got 3 more bottles 5 quid haha


Hopefully they are all restocked now following the weekend!! :speechles


----------



## Tsubodai

Called into the Tesco garage in Litherland; no sign of this at all.


----------



## craigeh123

nope 5 quid still in my local


----------



## Guitarjon

Non in the tesco express in Rotherham near wickersly. I went just to have a look. I will look at the wath tesco next time I'm there.


----------



## Mavx91

Just come across this - Tesco Skegness garage have got one bottle left for any DW's in the area... Seems like a snip for less than a couple of quid


----------



## Smithey1981

Just picked up 4 bargain at that price


----------



## Dift

Anyone know of any in Liverpool let me know. Been looking for ages.


----------



## essjay

Nally said:


> None in huyton or Prescott


Balls was gonna call there on my way into work


----------



## DaveA11en

It's usually in morrisons for £3. I seen it in halfords for the first time the other day and nearly choked...


----------



## Tsubodai

essjay said:


> Balls was gonna call there on my way into work


Mate, that was in December


----------



## pulsar-dobby

I just picked up 7 bottles in Port Talbot @£1.73 each


----------



## pharmed

Are these still worth it?


----------



## pulsar-dobby

I just used some on a friends car. Sprayed all over the car and worked a treat just like Iron X I got some pics to prove it. Cant argue with the value.


----------



## pharmed

pulsar-dobby said:


> I just used some on a friends car. Sprayed all over the car and worked a treat just like Iron X I got some pics to prove it. Cant argue with the value.


Any pics? Always wondered if this was safe on paintwork!


----------



## B17BLG

pulsar-dobby said:


> I just used some on a friends car. Sprayed all over the car and worked a treat just like Iron X I got some pics to prove it. Cant argue with the value.


:doublesho


----------



## woodybeefcake

I'll try Litherland on the way home from work (for those asking about Liverpool), I'll let you know if they are there!


----------



## Dift

woodybeefcake said:


> I'll try Litherland on the way home from work (for those asking about Liverpool), I'll let you know if they are there!


Excellent cheers :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake

Sent one of my members of staff to Allerton road, none there either


----------



## Dift

woodybeefcake said:


> Sent one of my members of staff to Allerton road, none there either


That's my local fill up, I'm in there all the time looking. :wave:


----------



## davo3587

Just tried the tesco express on the lancs,by rainford bypasss and nothing.


----------



## pharmed

Just picked up 7 bottles

Cleaned up my old alloys beautifully! Some stubborn caked on iron needs 2 applications.

Has anyone found any other uses for this? Some people use it as a fallout remover all over their bodywork - I'm tempted to try it (diluted) on my engine bay soon


----------



## Dift

pharmed said:


> Just picked up 7 bottles
> 
> Cleaned up my old alloys beautifully! Some stubborn caked on iron needs 2 applications.
> 
> Has anyone found any other uses for this? Some people use it as a fallout remover all over their bodywork - I'm tempted to try it (diluted) on my engine bay soon


Where are you based?

Non at the widnes one... Got someone to check


----------



## pharmed

Hertfordshire. The lady on the till said she'd order me more in next week


----------



## Moggytom

There's currently 7 in my local and 10 In one 5 mins away been this price for couple month now still need to get more


----------



## kempe

Never used it is it any good?


----------



## Dift

kempe said:


> Never used it is it any good?


For the price it doesnt need to be 

But yer it's half decent.


----------



## kempe

Dift said:


> For the price it doesnt need to be
> 
> But yer it's half decent.


Will give me mate a txt I think he is the floor manager will see if he can get me a couple of cases :lol: with his discount


----------



## Dift

kempe said:


> Will give me mate a txt I think he is the floor manager will see if he can get me a couple of cases :lol: with his discount


With discount :lol:


----------



## Brooklands

There were a few left at Bury St. Edmunds on Sunday.....maybe should have got more than one........


----------



## woodybeefcake

None in Litherland. And it's £9.99 in Halfords!

If anyone fins any locally please let me know!


----------



## craigeh123

sevenoaks tesco fuel station has had it at 1.73 for weeks i grab a bottle each time im in there


----------



## RCJ 850

Tesco in Gabalfa in Cardiff are selling it for £1.28.My misses bought me 2.


----------



## pharmed

kempe said:


> Never used it is it any good?


Used it for the first time today and yes for the price it is very very good.

Can't get better for less than 4 times the price


----------



## kempe

Dift said:


> With discount :lol:


Works out to £1.30 I think :thumb: Every little helps


----------



## Dift

craigeh123 said:


> sevenoaks tesco fuel station has had it at 1.73 for weeks i grab a bottle each time im in there


I'll be there on Tuesday, leave some got me


----------



## Moggytom

woodybeefcake said:


> None in Litherland. And it's £9.99 in Halfords!
> 
> If anyone fins any locally please let me know!


Chorley one has some bout 10 miles away from you pal


----------



## woodybeefcake

Moggytom said:


> Chorley one has some bout 10 miles away from you pal


I might have a drive over there on Sunday then! :thumb:

Does anyone know how long this offer is on for?


----------



## Moggytom

not sure but il make sure to leave you some haha need some for my mums wheels


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

I haven't had time to go to tesco yet but calle in to Morrisons this morning, and noticed these are £4 each in Morrisons


----------



## Dift

TESCO garage In widnes has (had) some 

I asked the lady and she said they had loads.

I have 6 bottles 










£1.73


----------



## alxg

Wow, this is still going on..........Ashby has had it on special for a few weeks now - I have 6 bottles atm 

And for those who ask if it is any good, yes it is; not as dedicated as IronX but does a very good job, and at the price it's a no brainer :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123

Dift said:


> I'll be there on Tuesday, leave some got me


sevenoaks is a long way from liverpool ! if you get stuck i have 3 bottles in my car and i work 3 minutes from that tesco .


----------



## Astro

Msport-Addict said:


> Now I've bought 4 bottles, does anybody know if it's actually any good?? :lol:


Surely you should have asked that question BEFORE you bought them.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Tesco garage in Bury (Peel Way) has loads of them but at £5.00 not £1.73. Still half the price of Halfrauds though.


----------



## Dift

I'm going to trial a few different spray heads today, as that is something that can be improved... As for cleaning wheels, I tried it on my neighbours, and it worked a treat. 

It needed a little agitation to shift the tougher stains. For the price it's fantastic. I may get some more


----------



## craigeh123

ive found it awesome stuff , bit of aggitationa nd it shifts a lot . as said above the spray head on it is a bit wastefull


----------



## MLAM

None in Tesco Andover station


----------



## deeman72

picked up mine from tesco garage in norwich on ipswich road


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Tesco garage in Bury (Peel Way) has loads of them but at £5.00 not £1.73. Still half the price of Halfrauds though.


Mate of mine went in yesterday to get one for a fiver but it came up at £1.73 at till; he therefore cleaned the shelves of all the bottles.


----------



## Astro

Great price, picked half a dozen at Tesco's in Huntingdon. There was two left if anyone is interested.


----------



## Damon

I got four this morning from Salisbury also £1.73 each. Smells just like IronX and bleeds in the same way. This stuff sells for £9.99 a bottle in Halfords.


----------



## Dift

I've decanted two of mine into a 1 litre muc off bottle with adjustable spray pattern.

It works much better, and you hardly use any.


----------



## paulgjohnston

Bought the six my local garage had, girls asked me how many wheels i had!

Many thanks to the OP for the heads up.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Used on a 2010 Hyundai i20 bodywork today and bled just like IronX.

Fantastic for the price


----------



## MLAM

Damon said:


> I got four this morning from Salisbury also £1.73 each. Smells just like IronX and bleeds in the same way. This stuff sells for £9.99 a bottle in Halfords.


 was there any left or did you clean the shelves out?


----------



## Tiggersmith

MLAM said:


> Sainsbury's?! or do you mean Tesco?


Poster said Salisbury not Sainsbury and no, you get it from Tesco


----------



## MLAM

Tiggersmith said:


> Poster said Salisbury not Sainsbury and no, you get it from Tesco


 so he did, I'm speed reading again


----------



## crosscyl

Just to check and clarify so i go out hunting in the right places, by 'garage' do we mean the tesco supermarkets where there is a petrol forecourt and specifically the petrol forecourt 'shop' AND also standalone tesco petrol stations shops ?? So NOT in the main supermarket aisle with the car cleaning stuff ?? Cheers


----------



## alxg

crosscyl said:


> Just to check and clarify so i go out hunting in the right places, by 'garage' do we mean the tesco supermarkets where there is a petrol forecourt and specifically the petrol forecourt 'shop' AND also standalone tesco petrol stations shops ?? So NOT in the main supermarket aisle with the car cleaning stuff ?? Cheers


That's right, in the garage shop that is attached to a Tesco store :thumb:


----------



## slim

Good Evening, picked some up at Tesco Norwich
today, thank you to the OP.


----------



## Brooklands

I finally got round to trying this stuff out on our Saab Aero fleet 9-3 & 9000) and it is great! I would agree though the spray head is all wrong....


----------



## crosscyl

^^ what's the opinion on getting the spray head right - shift it into a different bottle ?


----------



## Damon

MLAM said:


> was there any left or did you clean the shelves out?


Yes mate at least half a dozen left.


----------



## craigeh123

so has anyone found a decent bottle or spray head for it ?


----------



## Avanti

craigeh123 said:


> so has anyone found a decent bottle or spray head for it ?


Nowt wrong with the spray head on the bottle, 500ml will do six sets of four wheels easily :thumb:


----------



## crosscyl

Brooklands said:


> I finally got round to trying this stuff out on our Saab Aero fleet 9-3 & 9000) and it is great! I would agree though the spray head is all wrong....


So found this in my local and naturally totally cleaned out the shelf .

Tried it today and the spray head which comes on it is a complete disaster. It does NOT spray, it produces a singular stream which causes significant over usage of the product. Guaranteed that the remaining haul following the clean out will be shifted into PROPER spray bottles. Otherwise the product is great and loving the bleeding .


----------



## kempe

Picked up a few from my mate and the mf were 17p to :thumb:


----------



## Kevzy

Anybody found these in Leicester?


----------



## craigeh123

Avanti said:


> Nowt wrong with the spray head on the bottle, 500ml will do six sets of four wheels easily :thumb:


Ive found in using a whole bottle for 8 wheels


----------



## Dift

craigeh123 said:


> Ive found in using a whole bottle for 8 wheels


Put it in a different bottle. The spray head on the original wastes alot.


----------



## Avanti

craigeh123 said:


> Ive found in using a whole bottle for 8 wheels


I bought six bottles last year when the bargain was £3.50, I found you don't need to use much and the more soiling on the wheels, the more it bleeds



















video of rinse down


----------



## scoobdriver

I got a few bottles, due to the spray ended up using half on 4 wheels.. I was considering topping up the other half with water and trying on paintwork ? any thoughts ?


----------



## Avanti

scoobdriver said:


> I got a few bottles, due to the spray ended up using half on 4 wheels.. I was considering topping up the other half with water and trying on paintwork ? any thoughts ?


I have diluted the similar TW ICE with water in the past, whilst some of you are whining about spray and , how are you applying it to the wheels? Cose even application of wheels cleaner has it's 'secrets'


----------



## MLAM

Tesco Southwark had loads on the shelf, I bought 5 and they still have a fair few bottles left.


----------



## Tiggersmith

Tesco petrol station also had Turtlewax wheel brushes at 50p


----------



## craigo-craigy

craigeh123 said:


> Ive found in using a whole bottle for 8 wheels


You are over applying it mate. Very light coat is all thats needed :thumb:


----------



## crosscyl

craigeh123 said:


> Ive found in using a whole bottle for 8 wheels


And that's due to the wrong spray head. As said, a very light covering is all that is needed. The light covering is impossible with the stream head :wall: that comes with it so the contents of all my 7 bottles will be used via bottles with spray heads instead of stream heads :lol:.


----------



## MLAM

Does this stuff strip off wheel wax/sealants?


----------



## craigo-craigy

MLAM said:


> Does this stuff strip off wheel wax/sealants?


Yes it will...


----------



## Dift

craigo-craigy said:


> Yes it will...


Really? I have c quartz on my wheels and it seems to be still there.


----------



## Avanti

craigo-craigy said:


> Yes it will...


Let's have some rationale behind the replies eh?


----------



## xJay1337

Dift said:


> Really? I have c quartz on my wheels and it seems to be still there.


It's not really a sealant though is it, it's a ceramic coat.


----------



## djgregory

Any stores still got this left? My local one didnt  

I appreciate the threads quite old


----------



## Dift

xJay1337 said:


> It's not really a sealant though is it, it's a ceramic coat.


True, ill try with some reload and hydro seal this weekend.


----------



## Brooklands

So impressed with it - I went back into Bury St. Edmunds.....but all are gone.......


----------



## Dazz

Anyone found one in birmingham??


----------



## Tsubodai

Called into the Tesco at Kew, Southport earlier & they had 5 bottles so I bought them all.
Don't know about the Formby one, for anyone local, but I think the garage shop is a bit bigger than the Kew one.

(Edit - they also had a few Simoniz products for half-price in-store, picked up 500ml Leather Care Cream for £2.50)


----------



## Wazhalo31

Dazz said:


> Anyone found one in birmingham??


I cant find one in Brum. If u find one let me know please Daz.
Cheers Loz

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Avanti

Dazz said:


> Anyone found one in birmingham??





Wazhalo31 said:


> I cant find one in Brum. If u find one let me know please Daz.
> Cheers Loz
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


I'm in Brum, try the Tesco forecourts as they may not have them in store.


----------



## Dazz

Avanti said:


> I'm in Brum, try the Tesco forecourts as they may not have them in store.


Have you got any?


----------



## Astro

I went back to Tesco's in Huntingdon and last two had gone.


----------



## craigblues

Might have to go on a little drive and see if they got any left...


----------



## craigblues

£5 at my Tesco! :-(


----------



## woodybeefcake

craigblues said:


> £5 at my Tesco! :-(


Is that in store? It's the petrol stations that are cheaper!

£5 is still half of halfrauds too!


----------



## BRUNBERG

My local Tesco had it at £5, asked cashier to check it, she scanned it and it came out at £1.73. I've got 9, going back to check or more tomorrow.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## speed_freak

I have just took the last 2 off the shelf at the filling station at Hewitts retail park tesco filling station at cleethorpes £1-73 each


----------



## durmz

Still going at my local, picked up 3 bottles at £1.73, pretty impressed with it for the cost


----------



## crosscyl

^^ tesco label says £5 reduced from iirc around £10. Take it to the till and it amazingly comes up as £1.73 !!!! Btw is this an error from tesco...not that I am complaining but it does seem that way. Anyway love a fantastic bargain (? or a mistake lol) like this.


----------



## Avanti

Dazz said:


> Have you got any?


I had mine at £3.50 last year, got six bottles and not yet finished the 2nd :thumb:


----------



## Dazz

Avanti said:


> I had mine at £3.50 last year, got six bottles and not yet finished the 2nd :thumb:


Ok, what tesco did u grab it from? As my local one doesn't stock it


----------



## crosscyl

10.35pm literally JUST stepped back from a night time raid to totally clean out Potters Bar -- 10 bottle haul. Kiosk was 'closed' but I got my haul through the night shift 'hatch' . Woman couldn't believe this stuff retails at £10 in good old halfords.

And that was after my day time raid a couple of days ago to completely clean out Colney Hatch - 7 bottle haul. 

Looks like I'm the only detailing freak around this part of north London. Both stores appeared untouched before i paid them a very worthwhile visit.


----------



## Moggytom

Mines just restocked so might go back for more


----------



## crosscyl

crosscyl said:


> 10.35pm literally JUST stepped back from a night time raid to totally clean out Potters Bar -- 10 bottle haul. Kiosk was 'closed' but I got my haul through the night shift 'hatch' . Woman couldn't believe this stuff retails at £10 in good old halfords.
> 
> And that was after my day time raid a couple of days ago to completely clean out Colney Hatch - 7 bottle haul.
> 
> Looks like I'm the only detailing freak around this part of north London. Both stores appeared untouched before i paid them a very worthwhile visit.


And a money shot . That lot should last me a good while once I ditch the stream heads for proper spray heads :thumb:.


----------



## andystevens

Is this stuff as good as a product like Iron-x or just a normal wheel cleaner?


----------



## Fugdub

Still £1.73 when scanned tho!


----------



## kempe

Astro said:


> I went back to Tesco's in Huntingdon and last two had gone.


Might of been me


----------



## Kevzy

Fugdub said:


> Still £1.73 when scanned tho!


Was that instore or at the garage?


----------



## Fugdub

In the garage.


----------



## Kevzy

Been around Leicester can't find nothing on the shelves


----------



## Mish

I picked up the last 2 bottles in Ashby De La Zouche yesterday


----------



## craigblues

Hmmm I wonder if it scans at the low price everywhere...

Worth a go.

Self Checkout here I come.


----------



## Focusaddict

Picked two left on the shelf in my local petrol station, might try again for some more later on. Anyone knows when the offer ends as I didn't look at the tag.

EDIT
Wonder if this can be diluted and still have the purple effect.


----------



## Kevzy

Kevzy said:


> Been around Leicester can't find nothing on the shelves


Went round to the tesco garage a lady told me to come back she said they had them in the back somewhere she sourced them out and picked up all 10 bottles happy times


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Picked up 6 bottles from petrol station at Tescos Hattersley today; tried it out on a hire car before it touches mine:


Hotwheels 1 by Rabidracoon28, on Flickr


Hotwheels 2 by Rabidracoon28, on Flickr


Hotwheels 3 by Rabidracoon28, on Flickr


Hotwheels 4 by Rabidracoon28, on Flickr


Hotwheels 5 by Rabidracoon28, on Flickr


Hotwheels 6 by Rabidracoon28, on Flickr


----------



## djgregory

wow this does look good, wish my tesco garage did them


----------



## jenks

Picked up 4 bottles today at the Burton upon Trent garage. Marked up at £1.74. Quite a few left guys!
Picked up 3 different types of wheel cleaner in Halfords 3-4-2 offer only yesterday, thats me sorted for a bit
Tried the new Mer one yesterday, very impressed.

Now driving around in a filthy car with gleaming wheels! Too bloody cold to do the car.


----------



## litcan91

Might get some too, is this stuff as good as iron x / af iron out / autobrite purple rain or are they better?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

litcan91 said:


> Might get some too, is this stuff as good as iron x / af iron out / autobrite purple rain or are they better?


Its cheaper for a start

Probably not as good IMO as a dedicated fall out remover but impressive to say the least


----------



## Moggytom

its not as good 

took two hits with iron cleanse to clean the back of a wheel i took off and then tried it with this stuff and it still covered haha few more hit i think or get some more iron cleanse 

but as above it is far cheaper


----------



## Focusaddict

Might go around and see if they got anymore.


----------



## jverdoes

I have stopped at so many Tescos stations but still can't find any 
Are they the 500ml or 1L bottels?
If they are the 500ml ones, this 5L one on the Bay (£9.99 + £5.99 postage) cost £1.60/500ml and you get a brush for free.
So for those who can't find any at Tescos, this is an alternative :thumb:

*Ebay link removed because it's a different Wonder Wheel product*


----------



## crosscyl

It's the 500ml bottle. 

The eBay link is not Hot Wheels.


----------



## jverdoes

crosscyl said:


> The eBay link is not Hot Wheels.


Oops sorry folks, my bad 
I only saw Wonder Wheels and thought I got lucky


----------



## crosscyl

Just shifted mine into some very high quality professional nozzle spray bottle. Happy days .


----------



## *rob*

Hmmmmm I know of 2, might have to go looking


----------



## Rabidracoon28

crosscyl said:


> Just shifted mine into some very high quality professional nozzle spray bottle. Happy days .


Decantered 2 of my 7 bottles into a 1L bottle with a much better spray head. Happier days


----------



## dellwood33

Checked 2 Tesco Garages & a main store to no avail. Only had their own brand wheel cleaner for £2 or Simonez Wheel cleaner reduced to £2.25


----------



## Upgrade

jenks said:


> Picked up 4 bottles today at the Burton upon Trent garage. Marked up at £1.74. Quite a few left guys!


Thanks for the tip off - Passed by today and picked up a few bottles @ £1.73 each! :thumb: There were around 5 bottles left on the shelf earlier if anyone else wants some!?


----------



## jverdoes

I finally managed to track some in Stevenage and pick up the last 4 bottles 
The cashier said that they'll get more stock next week but not sure if it will be at the same price.


----------



## craigblues

Finally!! 5 stores later over the week and managed to pick up 5 bottles. 

Even asked if they had anymore but unfortunately they didn't.


----------



## gillywig2

Just brought 5 bottles from Tesco petrol station Portsmouth, just off the M27.
I left 1 bottle on the shelf, hope they get some more stock.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

gillywig2 said:


> I left 1 bottle on the shelf, hope they get some more stock.


That was very kind of you mate


----------



## Big Buffer

What is the craze with this wheel cleaner. Is it that good really.

I will stick with my revolution me thinks and keep my wonga for a decent fallout remover


----------



## Avanti

willwad82 said:


> What is the craze with this wheel cleaner. Is it that good really.
> 
> I will stick with my revolution me thinks and keep my wonga for a decent fallout remover


The question is, is revolution any better especially for the price?


----------



## Wazhalo31

It is suposed to be pretty good. I couldn't find any so I bougt 5ltrs of AS fallout remover instead.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Avanti

Wazhalo31 said:


> It is suposed to be pretty good. I couldn't find any so I bougt 5ltrs of AS fallout remover instead.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Which part of Brum are you at?


----------



## Wazhalo31

I am in Kitts Green by the airport

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Avanti

Wazhalo31 said:


> I am in Kitts Green by the airport
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Ok, the store in New Oscott is one of the larger ones, and has a forecourt, when this good news was banded about last year, there was never any in the store, then the one bank holiday I popped into the forecourt and there were six bottles so I had the lot. I can't think of any larger stores over your side, but I would imagine it is going to be one with a forecourt rather than in store.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

willwad82 said:


> What is the craze with this wheel cleaner. Is it that good really.
> 
> I will stick with my revolution me thinks and keep my wonga for a decent fallout remover


Look at my results on post #169; no agitation at all, just a spray, left to dwell then a rinse off with jet wash. With it being a hire car, the wheels were manky especially in all the nooks and crannies.

£1.73 a bottle is definitely worth it and well worth the mooch to find some.


----------



## Mish

Upgrade said:


> Thanks for the tip off - Passed by today and picked up a few bottles @ £1.73 each! :thumb: There were around 5 bottles left on the shelf earlier if anyone else wants some!?


I'm heading over shortly to pick a couple up, hope they are still there


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Tescos petrol station Rochdale (Sudden) 6 bottles on shelf as of 15 mins ago, priced at £6.93 but scans at £1.73


----------



## Mish

Just got 6 bottles from Burton, they have stocked up and there's at least another 7 on the shelf!


----------



## WP-UK

Might have to go an invest in some of this, I missed out last time it was on offer.


----------



## 3976

Picked up four yesterday in Purley Tesco (Croydon) at £1.73 each. Lady behind the desk was bemused - explained why in a nutshell, long pause, "Oh, erm, OK!". Ha! 

Looking forward to trying it out later.


----------



## Big Buffer

Avanti said:


> The question is, is revolution any better especially for the price?


Seeing as i paid a tenner for a litre that make 10 litre ready to use id say so.

Not knocking the bargain I was wondering if it is worth going out slogging round tesco forecourts looking for it.

How harsh on your wheels is it as well.


----------



## Avanti

willwad82 said:


> Seeing as i paid a tenner for a litre that make 10 litre ready to use id say so.
> 
> Not knocking the bargain I was wondering if it is worth going out slogging round tesco forecourts looking for it.
> 
> How harsh on your wheels is it as well.


 Those that have slogged around for the bargain may have spent what they have saved in fuel and time.
The WWHW is as gentle as any other on the wheels, some forget it's a £10 product being sold cheap, Tesco's can afford the loss leader , after all we are all talking about Tescos, and I wonder how many popped into the store and purchased nothing?


----------



## Big Buffer

That is true buddy.

I really should try stuff before I open my mouth.

Will wait till tomorrow now see if i can find some


----------



## twozme

*wonder wheels*

I tried Tescos in Norfolk £5
I tried Tescos in Hertfordshire £5
Then i tried Tescos in Cambridgeshire bingo 4 x bottles bought £1.73 each Bargain :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Astro

kempe said:


> Might of been me


I bought 6 and left those two on the shelf, went and they had gone , tried a couple of days later to get some petrol and there was three more on the shelf so I bought them.


----------



## Jaywoo

There was one left on the shelf in Burton on trent Tesco's after i stocked up again on friday.


----------



## xJay1337

Astro said:


> I bought 6 and left those two on the shelf, went and they hadgone , tried a coupleof days later to get some petrol and there was three more on the shelf so I bought them.


Am I the only one thinking that's a bit selfish? There's taking advantage of a deal and then just being tight, and any others in the area who want to get it won't be in on the deal?


----------



## Moggytom

Is it not the first come rule ? Been on offer for 4 months so had plenty of time to go in and get some


----------



## danwel

You snooze you lose lol, if I see any I will be buying them lol


----------



## Moggytom

It's ok for me as I fill up at chorley tesco every week so can always get some then so not wasting any fuel looking for em


----------



## W13sty

Just bought 12 today,if you know someone who works there the staff discount will come in handy


----------



## woodybeefcake

Just had them in Kew/Southport! Third time of trying so I bought six! Should last me ages! Might even stick em on eBay and see if I can make some money!


----------



## Tsubodai

woodybeefcake said:


> Just had them in Kew/Southport! Third time of trying so I bought six! Should last me ages! Might even stick em on eBay and see if I can make some money!


Good stuff:thumb:
Might be difficult to make anything on ebay with the new RM pricing (although I'm not 100% sure how much they would cost to post)


----------



## craigeh123

royal mails new price structure is a huge joke


----------



## woodybeefcake

Yeah know what you mean! I'm gunna keep em all, should last a good long while!


----------



## craigeh123

prob cost about 6 quid to send !


----------



## iPlod999

Been searching for ages. Told my deatailing buddy about it, he has joined here but has just 1 pittyful post. 

Working tonight with him and past a Tesco garage just off our ground. Popped in looked on the shelf. However, it was a no show. 

I went back out to the car. 

The little sod asked at the counter and they got the last one out of the back. He snapped it up for £1 odd. 

He is now grinning like a Cheshire Cat and I've still not got one. 

I'll get my own back.


----------



## iPlod999

Urgent update.

In stock at Beckton Tesco petrol station.

Shop closed but 12 bottles on the shelf.

So near but so far.










Poor picture taken through the closed shop window.


----------



## Lefty

iPlod999 said:


> Been searching for ages. Told my deatailing buddy about it, he has joined here but has just 1 pittyful post.
> 
> Working tonight with him and past a Tesco garage just off our ground. Popped in looked on the shelf. However, it was a no show.
> 
> I went back out to the car.
> 
> The little sod asked at the counter and they got the last one out of the back. He snapped it up for £1 odd.
> 
> He is now grinning like a Cheshire Cat and I've still not got one.
> 
> I'll get my own back.


You snooze, you lose ol boy. And that will be my second post.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Lefty said:


> You snooze, you lose ol boy. And that will be my second post.


Go on Lefty my son


----------



## iPlod999

Returned to Beckton at 0600 hours.

21 bottles on the shelf!

Purchased 2 bottles each, 17 left on display. Don't want to deprived other local DW's 

Quick blat back to based and treated the old Octavia to a 4 wheel clean. 6 months old, 20,000 miles on the clock and only been clean with a floor brush and a cheap cheap car shampoo.














































Not bad as we gave it no agitation.


----------



## Big Buffer

Tried my tesco yesterday and i know i changed my tune but hey.

Walked in with money and came back out with money.

None near me.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Which is your Tesco Willwad?


----------



## J800PAN

Picked up 4 bottles myself, they had a few left and that was at Tesco's in Chesterfield....


----------



## Big Buffer

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Which is your Tesco Willwad?


Stockport mate was the one i tried.

There is one in stalyvegas not tried there


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Stalyvegas did have them but if you're over that way you could always try that big new one that's just been built in Hattersley.


----------



## jverdoes

Has anyone found a replacement sprayer (nozzle) that mists?
I've done 4 wheels with the original sprayer and nearly emptied a bottle because it sprays a jet stream instead of a mist.
I've tried many different sprayers from other household detergent bottles and a 1 litre sprayer bottle from ASDA with an adjustable nozzle but they all spray a jet stream.
If I fill the bottle with water, it sprays a mist but with the Hot Wheels being so thick it only jets. :wall:


----------



## danwel

Not managed to find any yet!!


----------



## Dift

I diluted mine down a little and put it in a muc off bottle. It sprays quite well, although you Certainly need a double hit on dirty wheels.


----------



## Astro

CALLING ALL THOSE IN HUNTINGDON

TESCO'S GARAGE HAS MORE STOCK (as on 15th April) bought three more myself.


----------



## redmen78

Anybody got any from the Rotherham area ????


----------



## piston_warrior

Bought 3 the other day from Longton and I was really impressed with it! It didn't even strip my sealant on my alloys either. I'll be buying more


----------



## tarbyonline

No wheel cleaner at all in the Garage at Tesco Knocknagoney


----------



## Fuzzybrush

Got 4 this morning in Weston-super-Mare. Great price.


----------



## antman_1

non in cleethorpes


----------



## lobotomy

Are these marked up as reduced (ie with a yellow sticker) it's usually what catches my eye.

I did look at it at the St Rollox Tesco Garage last week when I filled up but the sticker still said £6


----------



## iPlod999

My shelf sticker said £6. Scanned at till came up at £1.73.


----------



## piston_warrior

I'm going back today to get some more, it's really good stuff!


----------



## Fuzzybrush

Just been in Halfrauds and the exact same product is £9.99, I went in to pick up two Foliatec brake calliper lacquer kits reduced from £29.99 to a fiver.


----------



## danwel

Very jealous of you all finding it


----------



## Dift

If I get some more, I'm happy to meet up with people and give it to them for £1.73...

I'm up and down the m6, m1, Bromley and Essex every week, so can meet up easily enough.


----------



## mike41

Bought 5 from tesco Dumfries this afternoon. Plenty more on the shelf!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tiggersmith

I managed to get 13 in total the last 6 i got had a proper white ticket on the shelf at £1.73


----------



## piston_warrior

£50 of product bought for £8.65 

Cleared the shelf out!


----------



## Focusaddict

Anyne know when this offer supposed to end?


----------



## za.64

just got a couple from the slough superstore forecourt, £1.73 each


----------



## vxripper

The product has been discontinued by tesco stores that's why they're going at that price, meaning they shouldn't be getting any more in and once it's gone it's gone sorta thing, but you never know, it could come back in a few. Months! I know I bought 5 bottles of it! It's smells so bad! Hate working with it!! 
I work for tesco and know what to looks for  

Also on the plus side too, Momentum 99 fuel has gone to 1 club card point for every pound you spend of it!  
Unlike the others is 1 point for every £2 spent!


----------



## Avanti

vxripper said:


> *The product has been discontinued by tesco stores that's why they're going at that price, meaning they shouldn't be getting any more in and once it's gone it's gone sorta thing, but you never know,* it could come back in a few. Months! I know I bought 5 bottles of it! It's smells so bad! Hate working with it!!
> I work for tesco and know what to looks for
> 
> Also on the plus side too, Momentum 99 fuel has gone to 1 club card point for every pound you spend of it!
> Unlike the others is 1 point for every £2 spent!


Well, I know I had mine over 12 months ago (not at the current bargain price) , as for the 'fragrance'? Well the colour changing ingredient is what is odourous, so many of the current colour changing products will smell the similar.


----------



## TurboAD

just bought 4 from Tesco in burnley, lancs


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Anyone bought in Doncaster area?


----------



## Fordrsrickc

I just cleared the shelves from Middleton Manchester, Oldham and Bury lol 18 bottles £148.00 saving and Halfrauds have got it on there shelves at £9.99


----------



## craigeh123

I wonder if you could "return" it to halfords and triple your money


----------



## vxripper

craigeh123 said:


> I wonder if you could "return" it to halfords and triple your money


Haha do it! You'll more than triple the money!!


----------



## PaulBen

Loads at bury st Edmunds Tesco petrol station.


----------



## jverdoes

PaulBen said:


> Loads at bury st Edmunds Tesco petrol station.


Just stopped at Bury and got the last 4 :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Got another petrol station to check today lol


----------



## sharkey

Anyone had any luck with the Tesco stores in Northern Ireland? Tried a few without any luck


----------



## Brooklands

jverdoes said:


> Just stopped at Bury and got the last 4 :thumb:


Thanks a lot.............


----------



## SNAKEBITE

danwel said:


> Very jealous of you all finding it


Tell me about it!

This gift just keeps on giving, just not to me 

In the end I just got the Tesco own stuff for £2, I am going to try it on the mountainbike first, just to make sure it's safe!


----------



## piston_warrior

SNAKEBITE said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> This gift just keeps on giving, just not to me
> 
> In the end I just got the Tesco own stuff for £2, I am going to try it on the mountainbike first, just to make sure it's safe!


Where are you located?


----------



## jverdoes

Brooklands said:


> Thanks a lot.............


Mate, I picked up 2 yesterday in Stevenage so I have 5 bottles at home.
If you want them, I'll gladly let you have the 4 I got from Bury this morning.
I'm at work in Bury till 4pm today (Olding Road opposite ASDA Superstore) or I can bring them in on Monday.


----------



## danwel

Well I have tried again today so ran out of tescos so officially give up which is a shame as I'd have liked a few or as many as we're on the shelf lol


----------



## PaulBen

Brooklands said:


> Thanks a lot.............


Had at least 8 or 10 last night!


----------



## jenks

still on the shelf in the Burton branch for £1.73, picked up 3 more bottles today:thumb:


----------



## iPlod999

Still on show at Beckton.


----------



## dellwood33

danwel said:


> Well I have tried again today so ran out of tescos so officially give up which is a shame as I'd have liked a few or as many as we're on the shelf lol


Same up here, tried 3 Tesco garages in our area to no avail.


----------



## ianrobbo1

I get as much as I want :doublesho and the wheel cleaner, my girlfriend works in the garage at Tesco's and puts as much as I need away, whenever they get a delivery, apparently there's a chap goes in regularly and buys everything thats on offer, tow ropes for a couple of quid, the wheel cleaner, cheap polish's that type of thing, he then sells it online at silly prices, :speechles I've started using the wheel cleaner a lot now as not only is it cheap with "staff discount on top" but it does an outstanding job!!:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

ianrobbo1 said:


> I get as much as I want :doublesho and the wheel cleaner, my girlfriend works in the garage at Tesco's and puts as much as I need away, whenever they get a delivery, apparently there's a chap goes in regularly and buys everything thats on offer, tow ropes for a couple of quid, the wheel cleaner, cheap polish's that type of thing, he then sells it online at silly prices, :speechles I've started using the wheel cleaner a lot now as not only is it cheap with "staff discount on top" but it does an outstanding job!!:thumb:


Lucky! Can't get it in donny!


----------



## craigeh123

It is good stuff , if it wasn't so dear to post id offer to go grab a load and send them out


----------



## joshuahornby

Isn't this the stuff which is just pure acid?


----------



## ianrobbo1

jonnyMercUK said:


> Lucky! Can't get it in donny!


 Try Barnsley, I'll ask her to hold on to some for you!!:lol:

the bottle says acid free!! :doublesho good that I usually have to pay for it!!


----------



## ncd

joshuahornby said:


> Isn't this the stuff which is just pure acid?


Nooo. That is the normal Wonder Wheels

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_220221_langId_-1_categoryId_255235

:devil:


----------



## chrisgreen

Picked up 12 bottles today at a Tesco petrol station. Very happy, as I had given up looking after going to 5 other Tesco superstore petrol stations and finding no stock.


----------



## Focusaddict

My local does not have them.  got two bottles few weeks ago but can't find them now.


----------



## Smithey1981

Focusaddict said:


> My local does not have them.  got two bottles few weeks ago but can't find them now.


Osterley tesco have them in the garage


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Tescos Hattersley always has them on the shelf


----------



## danwel

I've given up all hope of ever finding any lol


----------



## Astro

danwel said:


> I've given up all hope of ever finding any lol


Don't give up, widen out fella, spread your wings and you will reap success.


----------



## Focusaddict

Back to normal price in my local.


----------



## Smithey1981

Focusaddict said:


> Back to normal price in my local.


Check at the tills mate as oysterly tesco had them note self for 5:73 but when she scanned them the were £1:73


----------



## Focusaddict

Cheers, will go there maybe tomorrow as am back on night shifts.


----------



## Puntoboy

Just tried Northampton and nothing 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danwel

Well i am travelling home from Aberdeen to Whitby so will see if there are any on the way to try but tried one in Dundee last time and no luck lol


----------



## Derek Mc

Silverburn, no joy


----------



## pxr5

Blackpool had a load in last week at £1.73 (not priced on the shelf, but came up like that at the till)


----------



## Samh92

Tesco lakeside petrol station priced at £1.73 had like 8 bottles, I took 5 and the cashiers sprinted for the rest of them when I said how much they were else where


----------



## Focusaddict

Two petrol stations I visited did not had it at all, there is two more local I will try.



Samh92 said:


> Tesco lakeside petrol station priced at £1.73 had like 8 bottles, I took 5 and the cashiers sprinted for the rest of them when I said how much they were else where


Was the price on the shelf marked correctly?


----------



## Samh92

Focusaddict said:


> Two petrol stations I visited did not had it at all, there is two more local I will try.
> 
> Was the price on the shelf marked correctly?


Yeah was priced on the shelf as £1.73, didn't have a before price properly hence why it was a full shelf :lol: just a star next to it


----------



## JamieEllison

I think morrisons do it cheap too


----------



## JamieEllison

I think morrisons do it cheap to


----------



## Rabidracoon28

JamieEllison said:


> I think morrisons do it cheap to


It's about £4-5.00 which is still half the price of Halfrauds


----------



## asiangunner

I picked up 5 bottles from Bow yesterday!


----------



## Damon

Still £1.73 at Salisbury, got another four this morning, thats eight i have now. Wont be buying wheel cleaner for a couple of years.


----------



## novaecosse

Rabidracoon28 said:


> It's about £4-5.00 which is still half the price of Halfrauds


Yeah, it's in Morrisons in Dundee for £4. 
Never managed to find any at Tesco's.


----------



## Samh92

Used it for the first time today, wheels were caked from heavy braking and accelerating. As said the spray head was shocking, used over half a bottle on 4 wheels :| but will be changing the soon. Amazing product though and it didnt strip my protection on them either which was a bonus


----------



## rbj*rbj

found it again the other day for £1.73

My step-dad had been moaning about the brake dust on his new car so i gave him a bottle.

Came home today to see 4 sparkly wheels on his car!


----------



## Dazz

rbj*rbj said:


> found it again the other day for £1.73
> 
> My step-dad had been moaning about the brake dust on his new car so i gave him a bottle.
> 
> Came home today to see 4 sparkly wheels on his car!


Where did you find it mate?


----------



## rogeyboy

Where can i get this in/around the Essex area...?
Ive been to most of the Tesco and Garage's and can't find it anywhere!


----------



## asiangunner

Just got another 6 from Sidcup today.


----------



## Sim

I managed to pick some up on Friday from Hanley in Stoke on Trent. It was in the garage on top of the sweet display - Strange place I know.

I tried it out yesterday and the results seem decent enough, although I really didn't like the sprayer as it seemed to like blowing bubbles.


----------



## Dift

rogeyboy said:


> Where can i get this in/around the Essex area...?
> Ive been to most of the Tesco and Garage's and can't find it anywhere!


You anywhere near Basildon? If I can find some more up here I'm happy to bring some down to Basildon next week.


----------



## Jaywoo

Looks like all my locals have none left now.


----------



## Matt_e

Just got this lot for £21.80


----------



## tristan2

I will try my local


----------



## lobotomy

Once again for my clarification (I've not been passed a tesco garage in months) are these still stickered at full price (~£6) but ring through at £1.xx??


----------



## iPlod999

Yes that's right. £1.73.


----------



## bobjohnson27

Got 12 of these earlier, went to the same garage yesterday and was OOS but went this morning and they had some more in, had a yellow sticker saying £1.73 with the previous prices in the corner (can't remember what they was though, I think around £5)


----------



## shaunmods

Went to Lichfield Tesco petrol station yesterday to try and get myself a bottle but they had none there


----------



## Focusaddict

None in all my local tescos patrol stations.


----------



## 3976

Not sure if this has been mentioned but;

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_563158_langId_-1_categoryId_173016

So, armed with this and the fact that I'd bought some from a local Tesco within 20 miles, I popped into Halfords at the top of my road... not only did they price match, but they also included the 342 offer... so, as there were only four on the shelf, I took the lot for £5.19 (so one free). I'll be going back in tonight in the hope they've had a delivery for the weekend and grab as many 342 @ £1.73 as possible!

Photographic proof from a NICE Cliosport.net user


----------



## 3976

Also, the eagle eyed of you will note the ASDA receipt for mutiple items at £2.25 - that's the Rapid Dirt Shifter from CarPlan/DemonShine. They also price match this item, down from about £7.50 to £2.25 and include it in the 342.


----------



## Rayner

JD said:


> Also, the eagle eyed of you will note the ASDA receipt for mutiple items at £2.25 - that's the Rapid Dirt Shifter from CarPlan/DemonShine. They also price match this item, down from about £7.50 to £2.25 and include it in the 342.


Wow I bet they love you!

Good of them to include it in the 3 for 2 too :thumb:


----------



## MLAM

Bargain that one 

Where is the Demon Shine stuff priced at £2.25?

I might pop into my local Asda later to see if they have any.


----------



## dellwood33

MLAM said:


> Bargain that one
> 
> Where is the Demon Shine stuff priced at £2.25?
> 
> I might pop into my local Asda later to see if they have any.


Bought some this morning at my local ASDA £2.25 :thumb:


----------



## 3976

Whoops. Wrong thread.


----------



## Puntoboy

I finally managed to find a Tesco with some yesterday and bought all 3 bottles they had. Looks like I'm going Halfords later 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asiangunner

Just popped to charlton Halfords, I had my tesco receipt in hand and they had only 4 bottles in stock.

The manager was a bit stumped but was really helpful, he had to call HQ and confirm he could sell them which he did. 
He noted it in his store diary so when they get more stock in next Friday it shouldn't take so long. 
He did say he was advised by HQ that he'd have to try an check if tesco ate still selling them by trying to call a branch etc if I wanted to buy more. 

Think I've got enough stock now, about 20 bottles lol


----------



## Rabidracoon28

asiangunner said:


> Just popped to charlton Halfords, I had my tesco receipt in hand and they had only 4 bottles in stock.
> 
> The manager was a bit stumped but was really helpful, he had to call HQ and confirm he could sell them which he did.
> He noted it in his store diary so when they get more stock in next Friday it shouldn't take so long.
> He did say he was advised by HQ that he'd have to try an check if tesco ate still selling them by trying to call a branch etc if I wanted to buy more.
> 
> Think I've got enough stock now, about 20 bottles lol


Liking your style mate:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

The Halfords I just tried honoured the price but wouldn't do the 3for2. Still picked up 4 bottles for about £6!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puntoboy

Just been to another Halfords and cleared out the 12 bottles they had. They price matched it for £1.73 and did 3for2. Cost me £13.54. Bargain. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luke_Coupe

I just cleared my local tesco garage out of 4 bottles. They only came in stock today after ringing all my local stores on Sunday!

Next, a trip to halfords tomorrow. I hope they give me 3 for 2 & price match.


----------



## Ballatie

Just been into tesco garage at st rollox. Still got 5 left. Was a good guy and only bought 10. Left some for anyone in the area. Get in there fast.


----------



## Twizz

Tescos in Barkingside and Goodmayes and the express on Green lane (between sevenkings and ilford) don't have any - just the usual screen wash etc


----------



## mike41

Grabbed 5 from tesco Blackpool earlier, thats 10 I've got now. Should last me a couple of years lol


----------



## Puntoboy

I picked up another 3 today at Halfords in Milton Keynes. 3for2 as well b


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisgreen

Picked up another 6 in a Tesco forecourt shop on the way home (emptied the store I'm afraid).

Probably going to stop now. Have 18 bottles now, running out of storage space.


----------



## Puntoboy

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3976

I bought 60...


----------



## 3976

Works out as £1.15 per bottle...!


----------



## Puntoboy

Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crosscyl

That's amazing. Did they actually have 60 bottles on the shelf !?


----------



## 3976

crosscyl said:


> That's amazing. Did they actually have 60 bottles on the shelf !?


Nope, orders up to 999 on the halfords system! Takes two days to arrive. Manager had to call hq and local tesco to confirm (20 mins) then one by one go through the order of 60 applying the price match. I went and had a coffee!! Have several forum guys that can't find any locally so this way they can have three bottles for about £5 (3x£1.73-£1.73+postage).

Such a kind guy!


----------



## Junior Bear

I want some please )))


----------



## Brooklands

I got 1 bottle (there was only one on the shelf) at Stowmarket this morning!


----------



## Brooklands

Must try Bury again and see if there is any more - surely there can't be many more in the UK......


----------



## craigeh123

If anyone wants a bottle ive got a spare one in in Sittingbourne


----------



## craigeh123

Epic work from jd !


----------



## danwel

JD said:


> I bought 60...


Epic work lol and very jealous


----------



## chrisgreen

Likewise, hats off to JD for a brilliant (and hilarious) bit of work there. Suspect Halfords is going to end up taking a hiding on this.


----------



## Puntoboy

I'm surprised HO hasn't sent a memo round already.


----------



## 3976

As am I... they have to select the price match supplier each time during the process. So Tescos has been selected 63 times in the last week, at that outlet of Halfords and against the same product...


----------



## chrisgreen

I'm going in to two Halfords branches tonight (3 bottles reserved at one, 6 at the other) with last night's Tesco receipt in hand in an effort to get them to price match.


----------



## 3976

How did you reserve, Chris? Stock check and then phoned?


----------



## rogeyboy

Good work JD...
I'm tempted to see if my local halfords will price match


----------



## chrisgreen

JD said:


> How did you reserve, Chris? Stock check and then phoned?


No - just used the web site to reserve?


rogeyboy said:


> Let us know if they price matched


Will do.


----------



## Puntoboy

None of my local one have any now but I can get it delivered to store but no price match on their website.


----------



## chrisgreen

Puntoboy said:


> None of my local one have any now but I can get it delivered to store but no price match on their website.


They will only price match on in-store transactions, so you can reserve online (if it's in stock in store) and challenge them for the price match when you go in and collect & pay.


----------



## Kiashuma

JD said:


> I bought 60...


:lol::lol:


----------



## 3976

rogeyboy said:


> Let us know if they price matched


They should. The manager who authorised mine (after 30mins of phone time), but said had I shown him the picture of the Tesco shelf with the price, he would have done it straight away.


----------



## 3976

chrisgreen said:


> They will only price match on in-store transactions, so you can reserve online (if it's in stock in store) and challenge them for the price match when you go in and collect & pay.


Or you can order from the store up to 999 bottles :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Puntoboy

chrisgreen said:


> They will only price match on in-store transactions, so you can reserve online (if it's in stock in store) and challenge them for the price match when you go in and collect & pay.


I figured that, but none near me have stock any more


----------



## 3976

Puntoboy said:


> I figured that, but none near me have stock any more


I went in to a store with no stock, talked it through, they called up head office who authorised it after discussing it (had the receipt etc), then the manager turned to me and said;

"So how many do you want?"

I asked how many I could get away with without raising suspicions and he said;

"Anything up to 999, from a stock of 1,000+!!"

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Puntoboy

LOL I'm going to try that!


----------



## Twizz

Hmmm. Has someone got a spare receipt? My local three tescos don't have any - there is a halfords just round the corner though


----------



## Vmlopes

Napier road tesco garage in Reading have quite a few on the shelf at £5.00 but they will scan through at £1.73..........had 6 away earlier today


----------



## chrisgreen

Got another 5 (all they had) this evening from Halfords in Farnborough using the price match. They whinged about doing it - a lot - and at first refused to honour the 3-for-2 as well, but eventually gave in. 5 bottles for less than £7.

Have another 6 on reserve at another branch which I'll pick up in the morning on the way to work, but not going to go after any more Halfords branches - it's too much aggro. I've got more than enough to be getting on with.


----------



## Grin

I found five in Sevenoaks Tesco tonight. I bought three - shelf sticker £1.73 - as I don't know anything about it but seem to have been caught up in the excitement. Is it actually any good?


----------



## chrisgreen

Grin said:


> I found five in Sevenoaks Tesco tonight. I bought three - shelf sticker £1.73 - as I don't know anything about it but seem to have been caught up in the excitement. Is it actually any good?


Yes, it's very good stuff - well worth the hysteria.


----------



## craigeh123

Yeah its good and i used to get mine in 7oaks tescos to until i moved jobs


----------



## craigeh123

I wonder what they buy it in for though as surely they could refuse to sell it at a loss ?


----------



## iPlod999

Probably discontinuing the range. 

Tesco stopped selling the 3M range and heavily discounted there last remaining stock.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

My local Tesco had eight on the shelf for £1.73, took them all, seemed rude not to at that price.


----------



## HEADPHONES

For the attention of Manchester members.
Tesco Handforth Dean petrol station has the Hotwheels in stock at £1.73:wave:


----------



## dellwood33

Anyone found any around the Newcastle area ?


----------



## 3976

HEADPHONES said:


> For the attention of Manchester members.
> Tesco Handforth Dean petrol station has the Hotwheels in stock at £1.73:wave:


My old local, up the bypass from Alderley! I'd thought about checking next time I saw the parentals!


----------



## Focusaddict

Went on a off chance to my local one by work as was going to get some groceries and they had them at £6+ on shelf, I asked the nice lady to scan it and it came back as £1.73 so bought 6. Asked my friend at work when he goes to tesco to pop in and buy another 3 for me.


----------



## bigfoot007

Tesco's at Hucknall has them at £1.73 got 6.


----------



## Focusaddict

Was none left when my friend got there. lol Wonder why.


----------



## Puntoboy

I've got nearly 30 bottles now. I think that'll do for me. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike41

Its good stuff but I found the spray isnt the best. I tried watering it down slightly and used an old ironx sprayhead instead. This made it bit better but still not great, the demonshine rapid dirt shjfters got a better spray, might try it in one of those bottles instead. Anyone found a better alternative?


----------



## age 555

I have just been to Halfords in Plymouth , they price matched and 3 for 2, so 3 bottles for £3.46 :wave:


----------



## Focusaddict

age 555 said:


> I have just been to Halfords in Plymouth , they price matched and 3 for 2, so 3 bottles for £3.46 :wave:


Nice one, might go Halfords to check if I can get some more. lmao


----------



## age 555

It took the best part of 20 minutes to deal with, showed them this thread and they price matched , winner !!!!


----------



## the_pope

Simmonz is half price in store ATM. The acid wheel cleaner was sold out, but most of the car items were in stock. Picked up Diamond Wax for three quid, one litre of 'wash and wax' for two fifty and wheel cleaner for two squids.


----------



## durmz

Simoniz stuff is absolute dog **** I wouldn't use it if they paid me to


----------



## Rabidracoon28

*Update*

New Tesco (petrol station) at Salford had a shelf full of HotWheels today.


----------



## Brooklands

Just how many bottles of this stuff did Tesco have? Still seems to some left.......must look again locally and in the Poole area (going down this week).......might get lucky!


----------



## bobjohnson27

Brooklands said:


> Just how many bottles of this stuff did Tesco have? Still seems to some left.......must look again locally and in the Poole area (going down this week).......might get lucky!


Any stores that stock them will be getting more stock but I've checked a few and a lot don't have any shelf space for them at all.

I went to a Tesco petrol station last week, cleared the shelf and when speaking to the manager she told me the day they'd be getting some more in, sure enough when I went back there was another full shelf :thumb:

She said the garage orders them from Maccess.


----------



## danwel

i am due home from offshore on monday and wondered if anyone knows of any in the Aberdeen oor Dundee area that has some in stock for me to buy???


----------



## grahamstaines

Just been to tesco in Mansfield, they have loads, but it's at £6 a bottle.


----------



## Puntoboy

I bought another 3 today in Northampton. Takes my total to 33 bottles. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaunmods

Its gone back upto £6.99 now (confirmed by the till) Luckily it was still marked up on the shelves as £1.73 so the lady serving kindly discounted it down for me


----------



## chrisgreen

It was a great promo while it lasted. Have plenty to keep me going now


----------



## Puntoboy

Doesn't mean Halfords won't honour the price though


----------



## shaunmods

Puntoboy said:


> Doesn't mean Halfords won't honour the price though


I'll be keeping hold of my receipt just in case :thumb: I only bought a couple of bottles to try, didn't want to go too mad lol! The woman did say they've had people coming in clearing the selves of it though! (Cradley Heath)


----------



## Puntoboy

Yeah I've got enough now. 33 bottles will do.


----------



## bobjohnson27

I think halfords will honor the price for 7 days/within 20 miles of the store, aslong as it's in stock. That's what I was told when I asked one of the managers anyway


----------



## 3976

Yeah I've just run into the same problem after wanting to stock up on more!!!


----------



## bmerritt87

Wish I had read this earlier, I made a special trip to a tesco garage with the sole intention of relieving them of every bottle they had. Needless to say at 7 quid I didn't bother, it's a regular line at Morrisons for £3.99, not quite the precious tesco price but better than Halfrauds and new Tesco price


----------



## Mr Concours

Our local Morrison also has it for £4.00 if anyone doesnt want to pay Halfrauds prices.


----------



## Puntoboy

Mr Concours said:


> Our local Morrison also has it for £4.00 if anyone doesnt want to pay Halfrauds prices.


Halfords should price match it :thumb: plus 3for2


----------



## Bartl

Just been to halfords. Said that they were 1.73 at tesco,
They checked on there system and agreed. So got a price match pluss the three for two offer. Got my self 15 bottles. Left 3 there for someone else. 
Shrewsbury store


----------



## ianrobbo1

Glad everyone seems to have got their "and others" fair share!!:lol: "her wot serves" told me yesterday it had gone back up, I've asked her to keep an eye open for similar discounts on other products, :thumb:

Seems Tesco management hadn't realized just how much the price difference was, as they didn't do their homework, as usual!!


----------



## MaDGeoff

i have wasted about £350 in diesel going around Tesco garages up here, i could have got new soddin wheels instead!


----------



## J800PAN

I went to asda today, they have 'Wonder Wheel U' (all wheel types) with a free detailing brush reduced to £2, gotta be worth it for the brush and the bottle alone!!


----------



## chrisgreen

J800PAN said:


> I went to asda today, they have 'Wonder Wheel U' (all wheel types) with a free detailing brush reduced to £2, gotta be worth it for the brush and the bottle alone!!


That's the acid one isn't it?


----------



## J800PAN

I dont know, ive not seen it before and it says on the packet thats its universal for all types of wheels inc chrome etc...

Its this one mentioned here... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=164238


----------



## chrisgreen

LOL - you've never seen it before, yet over in another thread this evening you called it your favourite wheel cleaner deal???

You might want to actually try it first before claiming it to be wonderful. It may well be, but best to get actual first-hand knowledge.


----------



## J800PAN

I think you need to re-read my post, I called it my favourite 'deal' not my favourite 'wheel cleaner'. 

I was referring to it as the favourite 'deal' out of the products i had just purchased as it comes with a free brush and with the bottle it has to be worth the £2 all day long whether you use the cleaner or not!!


----------



## Avanti

chrisgreen said:


> That's the acid one isn't it?


No it's not, U for universal.


----------



## chrisgreen

Avanti said:


> No it's not, U for universal.


Blimey - how many different wheel cleaners are they going to bring out under the Wonder Wheels brand?


----------



## Avanti

chrisgreen said:


> Blimey - how many different wheel cleaners are they going to bring out under the Wonder Wheels brand?


They have 3 as far as I know , acidic , alkaline and neutral, pretty much the same as many other brands


----------



## chrisgreen

Avanti said:


> They have 3 as far as I know , acidic , alkaline and neutral, pretty much the same as many other brands


No, not really.


----------



## djgregory

Scanned in at full price at my local tesco the other day


----------



## craigeh123

Yep back up to full price in Tesco Sevenoaks as my father in law tried to get us more


----------



## gerz1873

I got 5 bottles at £1.73 in Ayr today . 
Never used the stuff but will give it a go today 
Btw it was scanning at £6.99 but on the shelf label said £1.73


----------



## iPlod999

My usual place was labelled and scanning at £6.99. 

It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Avanti

iPlod999 said:


> My usual place was labelled and scanning at £6.99.
> 
> It was good while it lasted.


It's still good, they are usually £9.99


----------



## iPlod999

Morrisons are allegedly knocking it out at £4. 

Even better.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

iPlod999 said:


> Morrisons are allegedly knocking it out at £4.
> 
> Even better.


The £4 price at Morrisons is a permanent price, not a special offer or such


----------



## J77ONO

Thanks for shareing :thumb:


----------



## ColinG

Picked one of these up today at £4 in Morrisons.


----------



## iPlod999

ColinG said:


> Picked one of these up today at £4 in Morrisons.


Igonore my 'allegedly'.

My job gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## danwel

nice work, might pick some up next time i am passing


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Just make sure when you do get some to decanter it into a bottle with a better spray head. The one supplied is very wasteful and probably uses twice as much product as need be


----------



## mike41

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Just make sure when you do get some to decanter it into a bottle with a better spray head. The one supplied is very wasteful and probably uses twice as much product as need be


I put it in an old ironx bottle and watered it down slightly,much better.
Mike


----------



## craigeh123

I put mine in an autosmart bottle , it foamed it better and it went twice as far


----------



## daz1972

Just collected a couple of bottles from Morrisons £4, now decanted into old iron x bottle:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

daz1972 said:


> Just collected a couple of bottles from Morrisons £4, now decanted into old iron x bottle:thumb:


Good man, that's the way to go. Can also be used like IronX on the bodywork to great effect


----------



## Waylander-A4

yup got two from morrisons today £4 thanks for the tip guys


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Waylander-A4 said:


> yup got two from morrisons today £4 thanks for the tip guys


No worries pal


----------



## danwel

Finally picked one up from morrisons to try at 4 quid


----------



## craigeh123

Its great stuff you wont be disappointed


----------



## danwel

craigeh123 said:


> Its great stuff you wont be disappointed


Might stock up on some more then lol


----------



## Rebel007

I think I might go to morrisons to get some if its still there, I was given a bottle and have to say its the best stuff I've ever used in the 40 odd years I've been driving!

I bought some of the Wonder wheels universal stuff from Asda at the weekend and haven't yet tried it, the hot wheels stuff is just fantastic though and I will be saving what I have left for my Mercedes SLK as it does such a fantastic job.


----------



## danwel

is the hot wheels stuff safe to use weekly or is it a once every so often kind of product?


----------



## danwel

was just thinking instead of going mad and buying it at 4 quid a bottle am i not just better of buying some AS wheel cleaner and using that and keeping the Hot Rims to use every now and again?


----------



## Drunkenalan

went at lunch to tesco extra hotwheel is currently 6.99, unsurprisingly the shelves a stacked!! 

hope they bring it back on offer soon


----------



## craigeh123

I know use as smart wheels and hotwheels i like both tbh but i liked the cling of the hotwheels not the smell though !


----------



## Wilco

Thread resurrection, just picked 3 bottles up from the garage at tesco Oldham. Normal price £7.95 on offer at £3.25 each. Was looking at wheel cleaners recently and this will do nicely at that price.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Wilco said:


> Thread resurrection, just picked 3 bottles up from the garage at tesco Oldham. Normal price £7.95 on offer at £3.25 each. Was looking at wheel cleaners recently and this will do nicely at that price.


Been getting it from more reasons for £4 (their regular price) since the old Tescos £1.73 offer stopped.


----------



## Geordieexile

I used it regularly but just found it too pricey to use on 3 cars, even at £4 a bottle. Doesn't come close to AS Smartwheels IMO. Looks nicer, clings longer but dries faster, less working time and doesn't go as far.
That said, I know people have diluted hot wheels. It's decent stuff but Smartwheels pips it IMO.


----------

